# Nuevas PCs (cosas para pensar y discutir)



## fernandob (Jun 22, 2011)

hola, queria que charlemos de este tema, por eso lo puse aca.

hace rato que leo acerca de que hay intentos hace rato de fabricar PCs (supuestamente ) mas baratas ya que no tienen rigido, la info esta en la web, en servidores.

aun no prospero, pero.... no deja de pegarme la duda por no decir de oler mal .
lo unico que "se ahorra " es el disco rigido , nada mas.
velocidad ?? no es mas rapido buscar info en tu rigido que en la web que entre otras cosas dependes de la conexion ??
en fin, no le veo gollete .
salvo que ...............
insisten en su bajo rpecio, pero .......monitor necesitas igual.
una fuente para manejar el sistema tambien .
mouse y teclado ?? tambien .
placa para gestionar todo ?? tambien 
ya dije, solo el rigido .

y por que mas accesibles ?? 
salvo que (alarma de paranoia) quieran subvencionar el precio para inducir a esta nueva tecnologia con lo cual pueden controlar que es lo que tenes vos en tu rigido "virtual".
en fin.

que opinan ??


.
.
.

.y por otro lado : que es eso de las tablets indias a 33U$ 
yo se que hablamos de equipos fabricados por millones con lo cual el costo de diseño y equipamiento para su fabricacion se disuelve en la cantidad.........pero ......tanta diferencia ??? 
he escuchado comentariso acerca de que en la india es mano de obra esclava, pero igual no me cierra , o acaso y suponiendo que la mano de obra fuese de cero pesos el costo de materiales y produccion es de menos de 33U$ ??
las grandes empresas que fabrican estos productos tambien lso hacen en grandes cantidades .......la diferencia es ,.........inmensa .

a


----------



## Chico3001 (Jun 22, 2011)

En una de escritorio no tiene sentido... siempre es mas rapido almacenar en un disco duro y servir el contenido desde alli.. aunque los fabricantes lo intentan para evitar la pirateria... al tener ellos el control de la informacion pueden revisar si es legal y en base a eso borrarla o liberarla... 

Pero en una portatil tiene mucho sentido ya que de las cosas que mas consumen son el disco duro y el monitor.... al quitar el disco duro haces mas liviana la computadora y dura mas la bateria...


----------



## fernandob (Jun 23, 2011)

y en el otro tema ??
que pensas?? 
por que ...no me cierra
mira, seamso groseros con lso numeros.
demosle cuerda al fabricante :
EN EL PEOR DE Los CASOS :

dice 33 U$ pues demosle margen, que la venda a el doble 66 U$ 
dicen que hay mano de obra esclava.......
pues no , paguemos mano de obra buena, digamos 50 U$ mas aun .

eso da unos 120 U$ (y seguimso redondeando groseramente para arriba) .
cuanto cuesta hoy dia una de esas maquinas por tu casa ??
por que ??? 

.
.

.
.

.
.

.
.
.

.
.ojo, yo me olvido de lo que sale un micro o una placa o una pantalla tactil para uno de nosotros comprandola por unidad, no hago esa cuenta, por que aca estamos hablando de ventas masivas, por millones de equipos asi que sigo una fria  logica de costos segun lo planteado .


----------



## Chico3001 (Jun 24, 2011)

Se me hace muy logico que el precio vaya bajando.... conforme va avanzando la electronica se miniaturizan aun mas los microprocesadores y donde antes tenias 20 CIs ahora solo tienes que poner uno... que se traduce en una reduccion de costos... 

A eso añadele material de baja calidad que no sabes cuanto va a durar..... si.. definitivamente si se puede llegar a computadores de ese precio... y entre mas tiempo pase mas van a bajar... 

Realmente lo que los encarece son los costos indirectos... impuestos, transporte, seguros, regalias... etc...


----------



## tatatira (Jun 24, 2011)

fernandob dijo:


> hola, queria que charlemos de este tema, por eso lo puse aca.
> 
> hace rato que leo acerca de que hay intentos hace rato de fabricar PCs (supuestamente ) mas baratas ya que no tienen rigido, la info esta en la web, en servidores.
> 
> ...



Parte 1 - La Nube
Lo objetivo de estos dispositivos es llevar el menor hard posible y esta enfocado a ofimatica y web2.0 (foros, chat, comunidades sociales, etc...en resumen: webear). No solo son escasos en almacenamiento, tmb en procesamiento.
Notebooks con 2 placas de video y 500Gb van a seguir existiendo al igual que desktops con 2 fuentes, 10 discos rigidos, 4 placas de video y demases...ni hablar de servers.

Parte 2 - Hard a costos inCreibles
La inia, asi como china, son millones de habitantes y producen enormes cantidades de hard. Incluso fabrican el iPhone y cualquier cosa tecnologica que tengas en tu casa. Cambia un poco el asunto cuando cambian los ensambladores, estos tiene disitnas calidades. Esta calidad + la marca que compras + la carcasa de calidad que compras...es lo que define el precio. Un iPad te cuesta 500dls porque la carcasa es de buena calidad y es de APPLE...en cambio la tableta fabricada, ensamblada, con carcasa de baja calidad tmb fabricada en la india y una marca india o inclusive generica te puede llegar a costar 50dls. 
En cuanto a calidad, los cambios significativos son los de fabricacion y ensambre...pero en cuanto a funcionalidad influye que apple tiene un SO super desarrollado y diseñado para ello. Puede que tenga algun micro o chip de mayor calidad/complejidad...pero no es lo que afecta a la diferencia de precio de manera significante. Si por ahi, lo hace la pantalla tactil...pero tampoco justifica ni el 50% de la diferencia de precio.


----------

